# Window regulator replacement procedure



## bruceseven82 (Nov 16, 2006)

I h ave an 03 Max SE and the front drivers side window is stuck in the down position. Took the door panel off and found that the motor is burned out. I was able to un-screw the regulator track and the motor, but they still don't come out. Do I need to un-screw the glass holder clamp or something. If so, how do I get to that ? Then afterward, should I remove the glass before attempting to replace the regulator unit or can the glass stay in the door while I do the replacement ? Any help here would be much appreciated.


----------



## bruceseven82 (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm happy to report that I completed the motor/regulator replacement in about 2 hours. The answer to my problem was just as I thought - you have to un-screw the regulator flange (the piece that travels up and down the regulator channel) from the bottom of the window. Afterward, the glass just slides up (out of the way) and you can un-bolt the motor and the regulator and remove it through the access openning on the door. The most time consuming part was cutting the cables (top with a hack saw and bottom using a bolt cutter) because the motor was siezed and would not move (to allow the window to move to the position where theres access holes to un-bolt the flange from the glass). BTW - the dealer wanted about $400 for the motor and regulator (combo) whereas I was able to get it from an after market auto parts supplier for about $80 (brand new) with free shipping (took one week via UPS). Along with $200 in labor savings, I figure I saved a total of over $500 for 2 hours of hands on experience. This is one car project that I'll definately not hesitate to do if I ever need it again.


----------

